# cub cadet ltx 1040



## Keith hunter (Apr 19, 2021)

what size is the long drive belt for my cub ltx 1040


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Check out this thread in the Cub Cadet thread.








LTX 1040 Drive Belt


Looking through the forum, looks like the 1040 is pretty popular or has lots of issues. :p Anyways, my wife acquired a LTX 1040 that was flooded last year in the "Great Flood" that hit the Baton Rouge area. So I repaired all the electrical connections that fried and got the engine running, then...




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

If MTD 954-0467 is the correct belt (5/8 x 90)..... Look for a 5L900, or a B87. That belt will be way cheaper if you buy it under those numbers, rather than the MTD #, but you won't get that real pretty green MTD packing sleeve for the extra $40

B87 or 5L900 (5/8" x 90")

MTD 954-0467 (5/8" x 90")


----------



## Keith hunter (Apr 19, 2021)

Thank you


----------

